# Pantene



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Why is Pantene advertised on a drywall forum ?:lol::lol:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

don't drywallers have to get clean too?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

most drop out of rehab as soon as the parole officer is off their back.


----------

